
A New York Farm Stand’s Success: An Eye for the Next Big Thing - kwindla
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/30/dining/norwich-meadows-farm-vegetables.html
======
mvidal01
Cornell has done a lot of research into High Tunnels. Farmers in NY State
often use tunnels I think.
[http://blogs.cornell.edu/hightunnels/](http://blogs.cornell.edu/hightunnels/)

------
bklyn11201
Can anyone recommend a seed catalog?

"Mr. Kurdieh’s love of dining out, his obsession with reading seed catalogs
and his ability to talk to chefs about flavors have all helped Norwich Meadows
Farm stand out."

~~~
sweettea
Johnny's Selected Seed if you pick just one. Wild Garden Seed for a second.
Johnnys will lead you to some small breeders without paper catalogs - Row 7
Seeds, Wild Boar Farms, Artisan Seeds. And if you stay intrigued, Market
Gardening Success Group on Facebook is a great group to watch.

~~~
mythrwy
Fun fact: I was featured on cover of Johnny's Selected Seeds in 1996 or 1997
(98 catalog) (with Bright Lights Swiss Chard).

[https://www.pinterest.com/johnnyseeds/johnnys-catalog-
covers...](https://www.pinterest.com/johnnyseeds/johnnys-catalog-covers/)

Agree, it's a great source specialty seed.

Peaceful Valley Farm Supply is also pretty good for organic seeds/ supplies.
[https://www.groworganic.com/](https://www.groworganic.com/)

(I usually prefer not to reveal myself particularly with image on the net but
it was too much to pass up. Besides I'm older and don't look like that now. I
haven't grown commercial produce in 20+ years because it's not as romantic as
it looks and is a lot of work and not that much profit. But it was really fun
for a few years).

~~~
mythrwy
@dang:

It becomes wearisome when offering a controversial opinion in one thread only
to have all recent posts in other threads immediatly downvoted.

Not that it's a huge deal but it sort of is because it discourages
participation or any opinion outside of certain orthodoxies.

(or perhaps this post really was awful.. who knows).

------
wyldfire
[http://archive.is/deoU1](http://archive.is/deoU1)

------
tzfld
Every time I see these 'big things', they remind me the Silicon Valley's raw
water issue.

~~~
Scoundreller
It’s upstate New York: pretty much “water water everywhere, let’s all have a
drink”.

Especially this year.

